

Bomb in the Garden (2013) - subnaught
http://unitscale.com/mb/bomb-in-the-garden/

======
subnaught
This article covers a lot of ground, but I really enjoyed this quote:

HTML and CSS—those are not pro­gram­ming lan­guages. Those are data-en­try
for­mats. So if you as a de­sign­er have ever looked at HTML and CSS and said,
“you know what, I would rather drink bleach than learn how to do that,” then I
think you’ve got the mak­ings of a great pro­gram­mer. Be­cause no­body wants
to work with that stuff. Pro­gram­mers hate te­dious work of any kind. I hate
HTML and CSS. That’s why I like pro­gram­ming. Be­cause the point of
pro­gram­ming is to rep­re­sent ideas at a high­er lev­el.

